# new columbian owner. questions.



## new.reptile.addict (Sep 8, 2016)

so i plan on getting a golden tegu soon from a guy who no longer wants it. ive been reading caresheets and resaerching but have a couple questions i havent found an answer to yet.

he is a good size and plan on feeding him every other day. and sqitching between whole prey and geound meats every other feeding. how often do i use calcium, multivitamins, and cod liver oil?

i know that if they are burrowed or in there hide not to disturb them. so do i have to wait till they come out to handle them? is there anyway to lure them out?

thats all the questions i can think of for now. any random extra adive or tips is appreciated.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 8, 2016)

It's good that you found this site. Adopting out of the blue makes for a steep learning curve. I have almost no experience with goldens, but others may weigh in. In the meantime, search the forums. There have been a lot of posts on a lot of topics about them here. should help you a lot. Good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 8, 2016)

I know if you use ground mates that bonemeal, if prepared properly, is a great addition. I wouldn't switch from whole food to ground meats every feeding.I'd recommend keeping the ground meats maybe 25 percent of the diet at most, but that is pretty controversial among tegu and monitor keepers. If feeding ground turkey take a look at the san diego zoo diet, Its what best fits the nutritional value of a whole prey item. Just wanna say I have no experience with Colombians, but most of that info is universal among monitors and tegus.


----------



## new.reptile.addict (Sep 8, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> I know if you use ground mates that bonemeal, if prepared properly, is a great addition. I wouldn't switch from whole food to ground meats every feeding.I'd recommend keeping the ground meats maybe 25 percent of the diet at most, but that is pretty controversial among tegu and monitor keepers. If feeding ground turkey take a look at the san diego zoo diet, Its what best fits the nutritional value of a whole prey item. Just wanna say I have no experience with Colombians, but most of that info is universal among monitors and tegus.



ive read on care sheets to give them a varied diet between whole prey and ground meat but not really said what ratio, so thanks for that info. also how often should i feed the tegu an egg? i know tegus love them but that there not that healthy for them cause of the biotin.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 8, 2016)

The reason you dont ususally get a percent is because there really isnt an exact one, everybody seems to have a different opinion when it comes to ground meats. I really dont have a schedule for feeding egg. I ususally feed a quail egg or chicken egg yolk but dont really have a schedule for it. Dont really know what to tell you on how often, as its not really in my tegus diet enough to give you a schedule.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 8, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> The reason you dont ususally get a percent is because there really isnt an exact one, everybody seems to have a different opinion when it comes to ground meats. I really dont have a schedule for feeding egg. I ususally feed a quail egg or chicken egg yolk but dont really have a schedule for it. Dont really know what to tell you on how often, as its not really in my tegus diet enough to give you a schedule.


For what it's worth, I use raw egg to interest my tegus in a new food or advise its use in tempting reluctant tegus to eat, such as those on the mend.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 8, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> For what it's worth, I use raw egg to interest my tegus in a new food or advise its use in tempting reluctant tegus to eat, such as those on the mend.


Ive actually used it, along with carnivore care, for that same reason on some occasions. They have a hard time rejecting it lol.


----------

